# Krypton Fusion by Decadent Clouds



## MHD (23/1/18)

Dear fellow vapers,

Top 2017 fruit flavours listed Krypton Fusion by Decadent Clouds as the 3 winner.

Would really like to get this juice.
Any shop in Cape Town that stocks this?

Thanks & regards


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Hey
Rather post in the "who has stock sub forum" 
Then the vendors can respond

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Thanks @BioHAZarD 

Have moved it for you to "who has stock" @MHD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (23/1/18)

Thanks Silver
Much appreciated


----------



## MHD (23/1/18)

And thanks @BioHAZarD for the recommendation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (26/1/18)

Hi all,

Any idea where in Cape Town to purchase this juice?

Many thanks


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

MHD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea where in Cape Town to purchase this juice?
> 
> Many thanks



Have you tried looking on their website @MHD ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/18)

Decadant Clouds is available at the following Stores in Cape Town.

VapeLab
Subohm
Maximum vape


----------



## Rusty (26/1/18)

Thanks @Clouds4Days .

Www.decadentclouds.co.za/Vendors.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (27/1/18)

Thanks Silver, Clouds4days and Rusty


----------



## MHD (27/1/18)

Rusty said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days .
> 
> Www.decadentclouds.co.za/Vendors.html


Says 404 error when i open the link

Will try one of the above stores


----------

